# Eure Windows 7 (oder Vista) Leistungsbewertung und Spieleordner...



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

Ich würde gerne unsere Leistungsbewertungen und Spieleordner vergleichen. 
Wäre doch mal interessant, was Windows zu euren PCs sagt und welche Spiele ihr gerade installiert habt. 

Hier meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThePlayer (31. März 2010)

Bitte schön

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=211130&stc=1&d=1270042309

Hat jemand schonmal 6,0 geschafft?


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

Ein aktives Fenster läßt sich unter allen Windows-Versionen mit Alt+Druck bequem seperat in die Zwischenablage kopieren und dann kann man´s auch bei Paint einfügen und abspeichen...
Lol, The Player, wäre einer meiner Ram-Bausteine keine Schnecke und würde ich die alte 40GB-IDE-Platte ausbauen, käme ich auf 6,1


----------



## ghostadmin (31. März 2010)

[X] Ich bin ruyven_macaran? Echt? Cool.

Übrigens, es gibt glaub ich schon einen Windows Leistungsindex-Sch****vergleichs Thread. 

PS: Kann es sein das du was gegen unseren ruyven was hast?


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

Ich denke, daß ruyven_macaran ein wenig über seine Tätigkeiten als Moderator nachdenken sollte. Naja, daß sollte nun aber auch reichen 

Der Thread, den Du ansprichst, ist glaube ich ein Basisinformationen-Thread.


----------



## mr_sleeve (31. März 2010)

Ich weis zwar nicht was du hast aber lass doch bitte die öffentliche Kritik an ruyven, Mods sind auch nur Menschen und machen fehler und ich finde die Mods machen ihre Arbeit bis auf einige ausnahme echt gut


----------



## DAEF13 (31. März 2010)

[x]Ich bin DAEF13 
Aber im Ernst, was soll die Umfrage?
Das ist doch nur wieder son wer hat den schnelleren, besseren,...., und außerdem Bewertet Windows 7 anders als Vista...

Und die "Coolsten" hacken dann ihre Regestry und haben dann überall 7,9.
(Anleitung auf YouTube...)

Und OffTopic: 
Was soll die sch****? 
Was hat ruyven jetzt ausgefressen? Er macht seine Arbeit und ich hatte bislang noch nie Probleme mit ihm...


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht was du hast aber lass doch bitte die öffentliche Kritik an ruyven, Mods sind auch nur Menschen und machen fehler und ich finde die Mods machen ihre Arbeit bis auf einige ausnahme echt gut


 


Paxton Fettel schrieb:


> Naja, daß sollte nun aber auch reichen


 
...


Back to topic, please...
Wer seine Bewertungen und Spiele nicht zeigen will, soll bitte nichts posten!
Für Eure Meinungen habe ich ja extra eine Umfrage erstellt...


----------



## Pokerclock (31. März 2010)

Die Umfrage zeigt, dass es dem Threadstarter nicht wirklich ernst ist hier eine vernünftige Diskussion zuzulassen. Selbst wenn das Thema einen Thread verdient hätte, wird es durch die lächerliche Aufmachung des Threadstarters korrumpiert. 

Weitere Maßnahmen bleiben vorbehalten.

-CLOSED-


----------

